# Certified Coder Needed!



## jpenland1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Asheville Orthopaedic Associates in Asheville NC is looking for a Certified Coder, Orthopaedic experience a plus.  Five years' experience preferred.  Competitive salary and benefits.  Please email resume to jgrove@ashevilleortho.com.


----------



## kmonte (Mar 14, 2013)

*Remote?*

Can this be done remotely for your practice?


----------

